# Fun master shower install.



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Did this today, great location for a shower system :thumbdown: Angled wall is only 12" wide too.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Coworker set up the rough in on this crazy exposed tub/shower in another bathroom.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Get some plastic on that finish.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Flyout95 said:


> Get some plastic on that finish.


If you are talkin about the tub valve, we just mocked it up for the pic after he set the block and the drop ear 90s. It's locked up at the office now.


----------



## Plumberdood1 (Apr 23, 2014)

What kind of valve are you using on the body sprays?


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Plumberdood1 said:


> What kind of valve are you using on the body sprays?


Signature Hardware valve and diverter. I think all the fixtures are going to be from them.


----------



## Plumberdood1 (Apr 23, 2014)

Interesting, never installed that brand.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Finished out this house. Here's the one side of the master shower and that exposed tub and shower valve.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

That tile is uggggggly


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

GREENPLUM said:


> That tile is uggggggly


Yes it is.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

I like custom showers, I don't like the PEX though


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

Tub is ugly---looks like a Home Depot special


----------



## Snowyman800 (Jan 7, 2016)

Yep, that one looks like it was definitely fun. Using crimp bands too does definitely take some seriously planning.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Nice work Chonkie. Small wall to work in.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

GREENPLUM said:


> That tile is uggggggly


This is how we want our shower to look.


----------

